# Who got what from Ware?



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

As Above..

I got:
Heterometrus cyaneus (Indonesian Forest Scorpion)
Heterometrus mysorensis (Mysore Forest Scorpion)
Heterometrus swammerdammi (Indian Giant Forest Scorpion)
Smeringurus mesaensis (Dune Scorpion)
Atlas Beetle
Scorpio Maurus Palmatus (Golden Desert Scorpion)
Pandinus Imperator (Emperor Scorpion)
Scolopendra Sp. (Tanzanian Giant Centipede)
2X Oreophoetes peruana (Peruvian Fern Stick Insects)
4X Giant African Land Snails

Think thats it lol
so no spiders or T's today for me suprisingly haha

ohoh and who saw me? lol


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we only got some leos as we had a table so didn't go to buy, 

but came away with;

female mack supersnow albino
male mack snow albino
2 female super hypo carrot tails
male super hypo carrot tail
male unknown leo


think we was the ones that sold you the snails,


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i bloooming forgot to go 
so annoying!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I came home with:

Huntsman Spider (Heteropoda sp.)
Indian Wolf Spider (Lycosa sp.)
Crickets

And a Psalmopoeus cambridgei spiderling that crawld up my back and over my shoulder lol



monitorfan666 said:


> ohoh and who saw me? lol


Believe I did. You stood next to me if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i got:-

5 leo's, raptor, bell albino, tramper albino, blizzard and a sunglow.

6 red velvet mites.

oh and a box of locusts :lol2::lol2:


pics will go up tomorrow...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

got a few bits was very hot stayed for a bit went for caramel striped corn and ended up with a few as usual LOl

0.1 caramel striped corn
0.1 lil amel quite a high white so bought her
0.1 eastern fox snake
0.0.1 salmon pink spiderling

p xx


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> got a few bits was very hot stayed for a bit went for caramel striped corn and ended up with a few as usual LOl
> 
> 0.1 caramel striped corn
> 0.1 lil amel quite a high white so bought her
> ...





> I think it would be best if i did not have them as we have round 2 of mites all sorted once but the blighters are back and so I'm up to my eyes in snakes and mites
> hope that's ok?


Lol; you should have just said if you didn't want our two snakes for what ever reason, I would have understood you know! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

: victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pied pythons said:


> Lol; you should have just said if you didn't want our two snakes for what ever reason, I would have understood you know! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> : victory:


 LOl no pick up for a friend who's done a lot of work on our house  he has no idear i have them yet  its a secret  as we thought rather than money snakes would be better 
p xx


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i bloooming forgot to go
> so annoying!


 
Ditto!!


----------



## rhino wrufc (Apr 11, 2008)

got a baby brb and she is so nice ,,, my friend brought another gtp ,, so so cool


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I got 2 Australian Mantis' and a hognose for a friend


----------

